

Harvard urges faculty to make their research open access - geverett
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2012/apr/24/harvard-university-journal-publishers-prices

======
jacel
Michael Eisen is a genetics professor at Berkeley, and started PLos (a group
of open access journals). He's very eloquent on the subject, and it's great to
hear that Harvard is supporting open access so publicly - as he says,

'In most scientists’ minds, a publication in an elite journal like Nature or
Science is as good as gold – a ticket to a job, grants and tenure.'[0]

So knowing that publishing in PLoS (as opposed to Nature) might not exclude
you from a position at Harvard is really great for the future of open access
publishing.

[0]
[http://www.michaeleisen.org/blog/?p=1346](http://www.michaeleisen.org/blog/?p=1346)

